# fsck ext3

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

standardmäßig wird ja das ext3 fs alle 20mal überprüft. Nervt aber manchmal, wenn man gerade da mal schnell an den PC will. Welche Intervalle habt ihr? Oder kann ich das ausschalten und mir stattdessen einen Hinweis herausgeben lassen, das der fsck empfohlen wird. Wie sind eure Einstellungen/ Erfahrungen?

----------

## Erdie

Da ich meinen Rechner häufig hoch und runterfahre, habe ich das Intervall auf 50 raufgesetzt. Wenn man was wichitges/produktives vorhat, kann man sich an anschauen, wieviele mounts noch übrig sind bis zum nächsten check. Das mache ich in so einem Fall wenn ich das Laptop z. B. für eine Tonaufnahme mitnehme.

tune2fs -l /dev/<blablabla> zeigt alle Parameter, incl. wiviel mounts schon vergangen + max mount.

Grütze

Erdie

----------

## ScytheMan

du kannst dein ext3 system auf ext4 konvertieren. da ist der fsck ziemlich schnell.

bei 750gb ext3 vergingen schon mal ne halbe stunde und mehr, mit 2tb ext4 ist das ding in weniger als 5 minuten durch.  :Smile: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

tune2fs -c 100 /dev/sdXX

Zumindest fahr ich damit gut  :Smile: 

----------

## Treborius

wie ist das eigentlich wenn man suspend benutzt ...

bei mir wird der rechner so gut wie nie 

das reduziert ja nicht unbedingt die wahrscheinlichkeit für einen

fs-fehler   :Rolling Eyes: 

ist da fsck in nen cron-job zu tun vllt eine lösung?

da hätte ich nur angst, was passiert wenn fsck läuft und ich gehe in 

den suspend//hibernate

----------

## Erdie

fcheck läuft ja nicht einfach so, sondern beim Systemstart. Und dann gehst du ja nicht in den Suspend oder Hibernate.

----------

